# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Benauwd

## Marijke1995

Hallo allemaal,
vanochtend rond 10 uur begon ik te hyperventileren, dat ging redelijk snel over. Maar daarna had ik het steeds weer benauwd en dat gaat steeds maar door. Soms gaat het even beter maar even later haal ik dan weer piepend adem. Op dit moment gaat het redelijk en ben ik even gaan zoeken en kwam dus hier uit. Maar een halfuur geleden snakte ik nog naar adem.

Ik vind dit doodeng, krijg steeds maar erg weinig lucht en heb geen idee wat ik moet doen. Iemand die me alstublieft kan helpen? :Confused: 

M.V.G Marijke

----------

